
NSA: Selecting and Safely Using Collaboration Services for Telework [pdf] - vikram7
https://media.defense.gov/2020/Apr/24/2002288652/-1/-1/0/CSI-SELECTING-AND-USING-COLLABORATION-SERVICES-SECURELY-LONG-FINAL.PDF
======
hatsunearu
Love how the NSA recommends open source, and also how Signal is up there with
MS Teams and Zoom

------
Canada
What is the point they bring up?

"1\. Does the service implement end-to-end encryption"

